# Recover ur pwds for any kind of instant messengers



## rakeshishere (Jul 14, 2006)

*Password Recovery Tools*


*MSN Messenger Password Recovery
Google Talk Password Recovery
**Trillian Password Recovery
**FileZilla Password Recovery
**FlashFXP Password Recovery 
Windows          Live Messenger Password Recovery

and lots moreeeeeeeeee............

Check this great site:
*www.reactive-software.com/

I tried out **Google Talk Password Recovery which worked awesome and so i thought of sharing this site with all of u here
**
*


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 21, 2006)

Downloaded Windows Live Messenger Password Recovery
*www.msn-password-recovery.com/

Version: 1.1.410.2006
Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
Memory: 1023Mb
MSN Messenger 7.5 installed

But i got Windows LIVE Messenger 8.0.0792.00
It says:
Password not found.
Doesn't look right?
Send us an email to fix-it@msn-password-recovery.com if you think the password is stored on your computer and our program does not detect it - we will fix it for you and will give you a registered version for FREE.

I hope it doesn't copied my msn password in their server. So changing my password now 

Final Review : IT DOESN'T WORK !!

cheerz


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 21, 2006)

even i got the same error in the first and later it worked well


----------



## knight17 (Jul 22, 2006)

I think it is only a password revealer..
means just clear the ******** of the passwords to therealpassword..
I have many such utility...
all working well but who wants to see ones own passwords


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 22, 2006)

The tools rakeshishere posted doesn't work for me.
@knight17 - when u got a PC installed and working for a long period of time with your mail and messengers all set up on auto signup. And suddenly u had to do a clean install of all the stuffs - guess it required that time. Unless u keep a notepad file with all your username/password in it.

I got an outlook password recovery tool and it helps me to see what password i had setup with them. And since my yahoo/msn got same ID as my outlook, i don't really need to get a seperate tool to recover those password.
Well it happened to me before. I went to forgot password page many times to setup a new password, cause i don't remember the old ones. Can happen to anyone. Well.. the notepad idea is not all bad though too.

peace


----------

